# Free 1:1 telephone sessions to help you get moving!



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 25, 2021)

Thinking you’d like to be more active but don’t know how to start?

Perhaps you’d like to feel fitter or lose weight?

Maybe you’ve lost your confidence and you’d like to get that back?

Our Physical Activity Helpline is here to support you. Our trained advisors offer 1:1 support to help you find ways to move more in a way that suits you. Don’t just take our word for it, have a read of Maureen’s story, who shares how speaking to our trained advisors helped her kickstart her journey towards a more active lifestyle: Maureen's story: gaining the confidence to get moving | Diabetes UK

If you are living with diabetes and currently not very active, give us a call now to secure your place for January 2022: *0345 123 2399* (Monday-Friday 9am-6pm) or feel free to comment on this thread and we will reach out to you.

For more information, message @Francesca DUK  or @HannahDiabetesUK to find out more.


----------



## Mrs Bee (Dec 16, 2021)

I’m a wheelchair user with a very sedentary lifestyle and very unfit, I need to start moving more


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 16, 2021)

Mrs Bee said:


> I’m a wheelchair user with a very sedentary lifestyle and very unfit, I need to start moving more



Lovely to hear from you @Mrs Bee 

I’ll tag @Francesca DUK @Hannah Diabetes UK who will be able to let you know if Live Well Move More can be adapted for those with limited mobility


----------



## Francesca DUK (Dec 21, 2021)

Mrs Bee said:


> I’m a wheelchair user with a very sedentary lifestyle and very unfit, I need to start moving more


Thanks for reaching out @Mrs Bee 

It's great to hear you are interested in getting more active. We can absolutely support you with exercises that are suitable for wheelchair uses. It would good if you could send me a private message with your contact details and we could talk more about this on the phone. You are also more than welcome to ask any questions you may have. 

Best wishes, 
Francesca
Physical Activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## Sally W (Dec 21, 2021)

I’d be very interested in this please a I’ve got hip arthritis and am reluctant to get moving in fear of aggravating the pain. Thanks


----------



## Francesca DUK (Dec 22, 2021)

Sally W said:


> I’d be very interested in this please a I’ve got hip arthritis and am reluctant to get moving in fear of aggravating the pain. Thanks


Hi @Sally W , its great to hear you are interested in the programme. 

You mentioned you are reluctant to get moving in fear of aggravating your hip arthritis. This is completely understandable but please be reassured that we would take into account your hip arthritis and any movement we may recommend would be to help not worsen it.

It would great if you could send me a private message with your contact details and we could talk more about this and can arrange a time to speak on the phone. You are also more than welcome to ask any questions you may have.

Best wishes,
Francesca
Physical Activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## Sally W (Dec 22, 2021)

Francesca DUK said:


> Hi @Sally W , its great to hear you are interested in the programme.
> 
> You mentioned you are reluctant to get moving in fear of aggravating your hip arthritis. This is completely understandable but please be reassured that we would take into account your hip arthritis and any movement we may recommend would be to help not worsen it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Francesca - I’ll dm you my details. Much appreciated


----------



## Trudy21 (May 27, 2022)

Francesca DUK said:


> Hi @Sally W , its great to hear you are interested in the programme.
> 
> You mentioned you are reluctant to get moving in fear of aggravating your hip arthritis. This is completely understandable but please be reassured that we would take into account your hip arthritis and any movement we may recommend would be to help not worsen it.
> 
> ...


@Francesca DUK  Please would I be able to join the Physical Activity Course?  I do have a slipped disc in my back and facet joint syndrome but I’m sedentary and need to get moving-  Thank you


----------



## Francesca DUK (May 27, 2022)

Trudy21 said:


> @Francesca DUK  Please would I be able to join the Physical Activity Course?  I do have a slipped disc in my back and facet joint syndrome but I’m sedentary and need to get moving-  Thank you


Hi Trudy, thank you for reaching out. Its great to hear that you are looking to become more active. If you would like to private message me your phone number myself or a colleague can call you to discuss how we can help.

Best wishes,
Francesca
Physical Activity Helpline Advisor


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 29, 2022)

Trudy21 said:


> @Francesca DUK  Please would I be able to join the Physical Activity Course?  I do have a slipped disc in my back and facet joint syndrome but I’m sedentary and need to get moving-  Thank you





Francesca DUK said:


> If you would like to private message me your phone number myself or a colleague can call you to discuss how



Hi Trudy

Just to let you know that I’ve enabled the private message function on your account, so you should now be able to drop @Francesca DUK a line


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 14, 2022)

Just to let any newcomers know that the Live Well Move More programme will not be taking any new referrals for the time being. 

Well done to everyone who has taken part


----------



## Sally W (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks again for the opportunity to have this help, which has been really beneficial!


----------

